# 'Eruption'



## Gary Nelson (23 Aug 2013)

Hi guys... what are your thoughts on this hardscape? I did this last Sunday afternoon and have been looking at it all week in my lounge, deciding if to plant it up or create another one - my original plan was to do a few different scapes, but this was my first effort and I kind of like it.
PS, its not the best picture as its off my phone


Hardscape1 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## tomh (23 Aug 2013)

Very nice, what size tank?


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Aug 2013)

tomh said:


> Very nice, what size tank?


 

Thanks, its 60 x 45 x 45


----------



## Lindy (23 Aug 2013)

Seems a shame to hide it with plants. Looks very natural, craggy and old.


----------



## sa80mark (23 Aug 2013)

Very very nice setup gary, can you keep us updated on how the light preforms as im looking at getting one 

The scape looks superb some really nice pieces of rock the only one thing is the piece of wood to the rear right keeps pulling my eye I think because it doesnt match the others and jist seems a bit "heavy" but this should change when planted
Will be watching this one 
Mark


----------



## Lee Sweeting (23 Aug 2013)

Looks great Gary


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Aug 2013)

Like it gary what happened to the corner


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Aug 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Seems a shame to hide it with plants. Looks very natural, craggy and old.


 
Thanks Lindy



sa80mark said:


> Very very nice setup gary, can you keep us updated on how the light preforms as im looking at getting one
> 
> The scape looks superb some really nice pieces of rock the only one thing is the piece of wood to the rear right keeps pulling my eye I think because it doesnt match the others and jist seems a bit "heavy" but this should change when planted
> Will be watching this one
> Mark


 

Thanks Mark - the light  is a great bit of kit and the build quality is superb! I'm finding the colours it produces excellent so far. 



Lee Sweeting said:


> Looks great Gary


 
 Cheers Lee 



Big clown said:


> Like it gary what happened to the corner


 

Hi sold it a few weeks back now, I felt that I had really reached my limits in it... I was going to do one more scape in it, but the mrs was also keen for me to change the tank so that was the green light for me!   I am looking forward to starting a fresh with this one and learning a bit more.


----------



## Ady34 (23 Aug 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Hi guys... what are your thoughts on this hardscape? I did this last Sunday afternoon and have been looking at it all week in my lounge, deciding if to plant it up or create another one - my original plan was to do a few different scapes, but this was my first effort and I kind of like it.
> PS, its not the best picture as its off my phone
> 
> 
> Hardscape1 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


Looks nice Gary, these type of layouts really suit the more cube dimension tanks.
One thing to consider is how close the hardscape is to the glass....make sure there's enough room for algae scraper access, substrate cleaning etc  .....and make sure the wood is secure as you'll catch it an awful lot during planting and maintenance.
Looks like a tricky one to recreate, but you could always take a multitude of images from different angles, maybe even number the rocks/wood and try some more layouts if your not sure. Trouble is you'll be having snow blindness staring at it for a week, talking yourself in and out of it endlessly  just do it!
Be interesting to see the razor in use too, it'll be my choice when I eventually set my marine tank up.
Pleased to see this in the journals mate, look forward to more updates.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## MirandaB (24 Aug 2013)

I'm in love with that 'scape already can't wait to see how it progresses! 
I don't know why but the title Eruption popped straight in my head but I don't know if anything else has been called that before


----------



## Vito (24 Aug 2013)

Looks great, chuck in some plants and water and your all set


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Aug 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Looks nice Gary, these type of layouts really suit the more cube dimension tanks.
> One thing to consider is how close the hardscape is to the glass....make sure there's enough room for algae scraper access, substrate cleaning etc  .....and make sure the wood is secure as you'll catch it an awful lot during planting and maintenance.
> Looks like a tricky one to recreate, but you could always take a multitude of images from different angles, maybe even number the rocks/wood and try some more layouts if your not sure. Trouble is you'll be having snow blindness staring at it for a week, talking yourself in and out of it endlessly  just do it!
> Be interesting to see the razor in use too, it'll be my choice when I eventually set my marine tank up.
> ...


 
Cheers Ady Yes I know what you mean about the wood, when I was building it up I had a bit that I kept catching my arm on and thought this is asking for trouble if it was to be left as it was, so it was slightly tweaked inwards. I think the wood is out to its maximum now so I can do my maintenance easy around it.... I wanted the scape to look as full as possible this time, as hardscape I have done before is soon overtaken by the plants and easily covered up.... I want this one to stand out as much for the rocks as well as plants if you know what I mean.
The Razor lights are awesome! I'd definitely recommend the marine version for a reef tank (something I want to do too one day)
Thanks for your advice and kind words mate, always appreciated



MirandaB said:


> I'm in love with that 'scape already can't wait to see how it progresses!
> I don't know why but the title Eruption popped straight in my head but I don't know if anything else has been called that before


 
Thanks so much for your great feedback Miranda and the name 'Eruption' is a great idea and it suits it very well going on that I am going to take your fantastic advice and name it just that..... thanks again


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Aug 2013)

Vito said:


> Looks great, chuck in some plants and water and your all set


 
Thank you Vito - I think I am going to stick with it and get it planted up.


----------



## MirandaB (24 Aug 2013)

I'm so pleased you liked the name Gary,that's made my day  
I shall be very interested in how that light works out too,I've seen them on marine tanks and they are very impressive.
The OH may be getting some not so subtle hints come christmas


----------



## tim (24 Aug 2013)

So you finally moved onto a normal shaped tank Gary, your trigon journals will be missed one of the best examples of a corner tank (if not the best ) on the net. Cracking hardscape very well put together, what's the planting plans ? Will be following this mate.


----------



## Michael W (24 Aug 2013)

Lovely arrangement of the hardscape! Eruption is indeed a good name for this from the looks of the wood, its like the whole thing is bursting out at you


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Aug 2013)

tim said:


> So you finally moved onto a normal shaped tank Gary, your trigon journals will be missed one of the best examples of a corner tank (if not the best ) on the net. Cracking hardscape very well put together, what's the planting plans ? Will be following this mate.


 
Hi Tim, Thanks so much for those really nice comments... I did enjoy the Trigon but felt I had reached the limits of what I wanted to do in it, so I decided to have a change on the tank, but I also really wanted to move over to LED lighting too - I am planting it this weekend so will put some more photos up soon.



Michael W said:


> Lovely arrangement of the hardscape! Eruption is indeed a good name for this from the looks of the wood, its like the whole thing is bursting out at you


 
Thanks Michael, Yes I am really chuffed with the name and Like it that another member of this forum has come up with it _(thanks Miranda)..._ it fits very well  yes I see what you mean about it bursting out... its wild! I just hope that my planting keeps it looking that way.


----------



## Deano3 (26 Aug 2013)

looks great gary love the island style scape I wouldn't change it but like ady says make sure wood etc is nice and secure and routine maintenance can be carried out   let us know what you decide

Dean


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2013)

Hi guys, I thought I best put some photos up now. I know I started this journal off straight the way with a photo of the hardscape about done, but I will try to start from the beginning now... a but upside down and higgledy piggledy.... but that's me and I know everyone likes a photo or two

The day of the delivery...

DSC_1245 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

And Built...!

DSC_1281 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

I mounted the light power pack out of the way at the top of the cabinet and a six way individually switched power bar.

DSC_1252 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

While I was working in the cabinet I decided I would add some cabinet lights, (similar to what I did with my Juwel Trigon unit), where the lights come on when the door is opened and off when closed. Its just a simple micro switch then wired through to the LED drivers box and then up to the lights. I went for 2 light strips off eBay and they give off the perfect amount of light when the door is opened... The colour is 6500K given off the two LED's strips that give a nice crisp light over the equipment inside.

DSC_1267 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

I went for the Maxspect Razor LED lighting system, which I have found is a great bit of kit! It has a built in clock and is fully programmable to fade light in and out of the photo period (similar to the TMC ones) - it works on two channels so you can customise the colour rendition to what you want.... and on 100% power its bright!!! I have found that 60% power is more than enough light. It also has a built in fan, but I have yet to hear that kick in... I am told its whisper quiet though.

DSC_1289 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

DSC_1292 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

DSC_1291 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

I set out all my hardscape, ready for some fun... Bog wood & Seiryu Stone.

DSC_1294 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

DSC_1293 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

After a couple of hours I came up with this, which takes me back to the very first photo on this journal.

Hardscape1 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
And with water in.

DSC_1295 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

The Plants I chose for this scape were:
Microsorium mini
microsorum needle
Microsorium pteropus windelov
Anubias nana
Eleocharis acicularis
Cyperus helferi
Echinodorus Vesuvius
Spiky Moss
Fissidens fontanus

I did slightly alter some of the hardscape before I planted it up, so here are a few pics...

DSC_1366 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

DSC_1365 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

Right hand view.

DSC_1342 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
Left hand view.

DSC_1343 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
In place.

DSC_1363 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

Cherry shrimp.

DSC_1329 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

The money shot!

DSC_1360 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

The inside.

DSC_1368 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

DSC_1369 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

I will add more photos as the plants fill out.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Sep 2013)

Love the picture mate, and the scape is great! 

Always liked your attention to detail with the workings of the tank as well. I'm gonna safely say that the tank suites the room well also, better than the trigon. Well done mate!


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Sep 2013)

Nice scape and it works really well on its own and in your living room.


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Love the picture mate, and the scape is great!
> 
> Always liked your attention to detail with the workings of the tank as well. I'm gonna safely say that the tank suites the room well also, better than the trigon. Well done mate!


 
Cheers Ian, yes I am pleased how it looks in the room.... did you notice the new curtains? that was the deal that was struck with the mrs.... I got a new tank as long as I paid up for new curtains for the lounge.


----------



## GHNelson (8 Sep 2013)

...that light must have cost mega money.
Whats the substrate?


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2013)

hogan53 said:


> ...that light must have cost mega money.
> Whats the substrate?


 
Its worth it mate, the build of it is superb! I have used Unipac substrate, the fine version though as you can get a coarse type too.


----------



## GHNelson (8 Sep 2013)

Hi Gary
Lovely set-up....clean as a whistle.
Now you got me undecided why light to purchase.
hoggie


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2013)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Gary
> Lovely set-up....clean as a whistle.
> Now you got me undecided why light to purchase.
> hoggie



Cheers Hoggie, I've just got to try and keep it that way now


----------



## sa80mark (8 Sep 2013)

Brilliant setup, its always great to see how other people set there cabinets out, its so easy to get in a big mess, super clean and sleek well done gary, very jealous 

Mark


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Sep 2013)

very sharp scape and set up gary, well done fella.
will be very interested on how you go with the razor.  Is the colour spectrum adjustable?
They are pretty good value for what you get and know they are very well thought of in the marine world.
just a shame they dont do any larger ones.
1000umols at 10"   down boy!


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Brilliant setup, its always great to see how other people set there cabinets out, its so easy to get in a big mess, super clean and sleek well done gary, very jealous
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark... Yes I like to see the under tank shots too on other folks journals... It's nice to see what makes it all work.



Iain Sutherland said:


> very sharp scape and set up gary, well done fella.
> will be very interested on how you go with the razor.  Is the colour spectrum adjustable?
> They are pretty good value for what you get and know they are very well thought of in the marine world.
> just a shame they dont do any larger ones.
> 1000umols at 10"   down boy!



Lol, cheers Iain, yes I can't rate the Razor any higher... It's a fantastic bit of kit and full control over over the colour spectrum via the 2 channels - it's very powerful, hence me only really running it on about half it's power.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Sep 2013)

Very nice hardware Gary, the hardscape looks great, keeping an eye on this one


----------



## Gill (8 Sep 2013)

Wow £370 for the lighting, that Is what I spend on some ofmy fish buying trips.


----------



## Ady34 (9 Sep 2013)

Really nice Gary, both in the tank and out, your under tank organisation is something to aspire to, mine is still let's say....unfinalised, until I close the cabinet door!
Look forward to more updates mate, great journal again.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Sep 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Very nice hardware Gary, the hardscape looks great, keeping an eye on this one



Thanks Paulo, yes I'm really pleased with the hardscape... I was very worried that it might all move when I filled it with water though! A very nervous moment shall we say.... Luckily as was good 



Gill said:


> Wow £370 for the lighting, that Is what I spend on some ofmy fish buying trips.



Really? What fish you been buying Gill.... A collany of zebra plecs? 



Ady34 said:


> Really nice Gary, both in the tank and out, your under tank organisation is something to aspire to, mine is still let's say....unfinalised, until I close the cabinet door!
> Look forward to more updates mate, great journal again.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Cheers Ady, I think I'm a bit of a neat freak lol.  I just like the gubbins to look as good as the rest of it to be honest, it's always nice to surprise visitors to the house and see their face when you open the cabinet door to show them what makes it all tick along.


----------



## Gill (9 Sep 2013)

In the past I have spent that on fish when I had the 400G planted tank. Loved those trips having to ring the LFS in advance so they know to have someone ready to bag what i would choose.

Is still easy to spend that amount on fish over a few months, Especially on ebay as you tend to not worry about the postage costs. As it evens out with time and petrol costs.


----------



## Gary Nelson (11 Sep 2013)

Gill said:


> In the past I have spent that on fish when I had the 400G planted tank. Loved those trips having to ring the LFS in advance so they know to have someone ready to bag what i would choose.
> 
> Is still easy to spend that amount on fish over a few months, Especially on ebay as you tend to not worry about the postage costs. As it evens out with time and petrol costs.


 

Yes it is surprising how much the costs add up quickly, although I have never bought fish on-line.... I much prefer to see them in the shops and see how they are behaving and the general condition etc..


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2013)

I am not fussed about seeing them in the stores anymore. As Can request a video from most sellers now. And weekly stock videos are becoming the Norm.


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Sep 2013)

awesome tank mate...how is it going now?


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Sep 2013)

Martin in China said:


> awesome tank mate...how is it going now?


 

Thanks Martin  yeah its ticking along nicely and the plants are filling in more and the moss is going bonkers! I put a Echinodorus 'Versuvius' in towards the back which is starting to take off well - I will get some more pics on soon though.


----------



## daizeUK (19 Sep 2013)

I love the look of this... looking forward to more photos 
Which substrate did you use?


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Sep 2013)

daizeUK said:


> I love the look of this... looking forward to more photos
> Which substrate did you use?



Cheers Daize, I'm using Unipac substrate (fine grade)


----------



## Alastair (19 Sep 2013)

This is beautiful gary. Really really nice.  The layout hard scape and planting is all perfect and your tidiness under tank aswell is very strict. I wish I could keep mine like that underneath lol...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Sep 2013)

Alastair said:


> This is beautiful gary. Really really nice.  The layout hard scape and planting is all perfect and your tidiness under tank aswell is very strict. I wish I could keep mine like that underneath lol...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2



Cheers mate.... I will get some more pics up at the weekend - I'm still toying with the idea of suspending the lighting.


----------



## nanocube (20 Sep 2013)

Is this standard lighting from TMC used in your cabinet?If no what brand is it and what power?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Sep 2013)

nanocube said:


> Is this standard lighting from TMC used in your cabinet?If no what brand is it and what power?
> Thanks
> Tom


 
Hi, no they are not TMC lights.... no where near as powerful as those - they are just cheap LED light bars/strips off eBay... running via the LED driver and to the mains.


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Sep 2013)

The tank is ticking along nicely and have given the moss on the wood a trim, I thought I'd try out George's idea of the hose on my small scissors.... And it worked like a charm! (Cheers George)
I was visiting my LFS this afternoon and spotted some 'Sparking Gouramis' so after watching these little fellows for a while decided to get 6 - they look great in the tank and there colours are stunning! I will get some pics up soon.  I've since read that they can croak!? Is this true?


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Sep 2013)

I've kept them before and a few did jump, so be aware if that! 


There is two types of these so I understand, one croaks, one doesn't.


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Sep 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I've kept them before and a few did jump, so be aware if that!
> 
> 
> There is two types of these so I understand, one croaks, one doesn't.


 Thanks for the heads up Ian.


----------



## Dave Pierce (25 Sep 2013)

Just read through your journal so far Gary. Great pics and that light looks the bee's! How's it working out for you? What's the brightness set to? LED certainly the way to go, I can't wait to get rid of my T5's!

It's so tidy inside your cabinet...mines a mess! 

Looking forward to more pics at the weekend....I almost went for the taller version of the TMC tank but it only came with black silicone.


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Sep 2013)

Dave Pierce said:


> Just read through your journal so far Gary. Great pics and that light looks the bee's! How's it working out for you? What's the brightness set to? LED certainly the way to go, I can't wait to get rid of my T5's!
> 
> It's so tidy inside your cabinet...mines a mess!
> 
> Looking forward to more pics at the weekend....I almost went for the taller version of the TMC tank but it only came with black silicone.



Cheers Dave, yeah the light is great so far, I'm running it at 60% it was on 70% for a week! but spotted some nastys taking shape so I decided to nudge it down a tad! and things seem to have fell back to normal (thank the good lord)  Like you I've always had t5's and really glad I have moved over to LED now... I'm very sure you will enjoy yours too 

Yes I was told by Charterhouse that they did the taller TMC in clear as well as black silicone, so I ordered the clear.... After a few days they came back to me to tell me that TMC only did them in the black silicone though! By that time I'd already set my heart on having the slightly taller model, so just went for it.  To be fair it looks OK and matches the grey unit and light well.

The TMC's are great tanks and this being my first optiwhite tank I'm really chuffed with it and a good upgrade from my old Juwel Trigon, I will get some new pics up soon too


----------



## George Farmer (4 Oct 2013)

Your best work yet so far mate. Love the classic-style NA scape and immaculate attention to detail with the hardware too.

Kudos.


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Your best work yet so far mate. Love the classic-style NA scape and immaculate attention to detail with the hardware too.
> 
> Kudos.


Cheers George  you know me a neat freak lol - I'm really enjoying this tank and it so much easier to work on than my old trigon... I do find this sand shows dirt up a bit to easy though, so end up cleaning it more.... I suppose a good thing in a way that it gets a bit more maintenance.  I decided to swap the inline co2 diffuser to the inlet today, as I found it was giving a bit to much mist off in the display, will see how it goes.


----------



## Deano3 (4 Oct 2013)

very impressed with this scape mate brilliant read and photos and like you say I love seeing cabinets aswel, my next scape when I finally get my current one going good   will defiantly have LED just so much more options and easy to adjust etc so no need to lift up and down all the time. How is the fluval g filter ?and also were you buy the push bottle lids on you fert bottles, anyway keep the updates and tips coming and will be watching this scape closely 

Thanks dean


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Oct 2013)

Deano3 said:


> very impressed with this scape mate brilliant read and photos and like you say I love seeing cabinets aswel, my next scape when I finally get my current one going good   will defiantly have LED just so much more options and easy to adjust etc so no need to lift up and down all the time. How is the fluval g filter ?and also were you buy the push bottle lids on you fert bottles, anyway keep the updates and tips coming and will be watching this scape closely
> 
> Thanks dean



Thank you Dean, I find the G6 a good bit of kit and ample on this tank... I did have a few teathing problems with an impeller when I first got this, but once Hagen sent me a replacement out it has been find and trouble free.  I like how easy it is to clean too.  It was George's great reviews on them and seeing how neat it looked in the cabinet that made me decide to go for one. They are good bits of kit.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

Hey Gary,

This tank is looking fantastic. Your attention to detail seems clinical. Everything you do seems to be 'sculptured', without a leaf out of place.

Your hardware looks great too! In fact, I'm considering a Razor 700mm now for my future project as a result. 

Cheers,
N


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Oct 2013)

more pics?


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> This tank is looking fantastic. Your attention to detail seems clinical. Everything you do seems to be 'sculptured', without a leaf out of place.
> 
> ...


Cheers Nath, good to see you back on here mate Yeah the Razor is a good bit of kit... Powerful though, so I'm only running it at 65%!
I decided to try out the ceiling mounts this week that come with it... So got away early from work one afternoon and got cracking, I spent ages measuring the holes to be drilled in the lounge ceiling, precision stuff, and nervous at the thought! So just did it and got it all mounted up and hanging.  The light seemed to look even better then before with a bit more light spread and the kit supplied is great for easy height adjustment.... But then disaster struck!!! The Mrs came back home from work, and yes you guessed, hated it!  so now it's back on the normal tank mounts and I've been to B&Q this morning to buy filler


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> more pics?


Yes they are long over due Ian, my excuse is I need a better camera . I will get some done tomorrow and posted up, promise!  I've made a few changes and tweaks (as you do) so time to get some snaps done


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers Nath, good to see you back on here mate Yeah the Razor is a good bit of kit... Powerful though, so I'm only running it at 65%!
> I decided to try out the ceiling mounts this week that come with it... So got away early from work one afternoon and got cracking, I spent ages measuring the holes to be drilled in the lounge ceiling, precision stuff, and nervous at the thought! So just did it and got it all mounted up and hanging.  The light seemed to look even better then before with a bit more light spread and the kit supplied is great for easy height adjustment.... But then disaster struck!!! The Mrs came back home from work, and yes you guessed, hated it!  so now it's back on the normal tank mounts and I've been to B&Q this morning to buy filler



Love.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

It's good to be back and seeing what everyone has been up to! Myself a considerable amount of golf.

But in a few weeks, maybe a couple of months, I'm going to sort something epic..then probably make a hash of it 

My PS4 is on order too, so my schedule is going to be rammed 

But that light looks very impressive, as does the scape. I'm gonna subscribe now!!


----------



## Gary Nelson (6 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> It's good to be back and seeing what everyone has been up to! Myself a considerable amount of golf.
> 
> But in a few weeks, maybe a couple of months, I'm going to sort something epic..then probably make a hash of it
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you are going to be busy then mate... I will be looking out for your next setup then and looking forward to seeing what it is


----------



## Gary Nelson (6 Oct 2013)

Well I thought I had best put some up to date photos on, they are not the best quality and CO2 was on at the time I took them. I have a few days holiday now so will concentrate on getting some better quality ones added this week.

I did a 2.5hr maintenance session on Friday after work and decided to remove the moss from around the front rock areas and tweak the smaller pieces of wood - I think it looks allot better and a bit more natural looking too. Overall I am a little bit more happier about this scape now... it is in no way perfect though! I feel I am still learning allot with this set up, along with the lighting system, it is completely different to what I learnt on my old corner scapes.... and a little bit out of my comfort zone. I already have a few ideas whizzing around my head for another scape, but I will let this run a while longer yet and see if I can learn a bit more before moving on.


DSC_1374 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_1373 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_1372 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
Croaking Gourami - I added 6 of these and love um! I have heard them croaking and its quite a fascinating sound coming from such a tiny fish.

DSC_1389 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
5 Banded Barb.

DSC_1383 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2013)

Stunning scape, love this one, reminds me of the one Edis did for the first Aquatics Live, this is something I would love top try in the future also  congrats


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Oct 2013)

Really looks the biz Gary, well done...nice to see a Crinum making an appearance!


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Oct 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Stunning scape, love this one, reminds me of the one Edis did for the first Aquatics Live, this is something I would love top try in the future also  congrats


 Thanks Paulo 


Ian Holdich said:


> Really looks the biz Gary, well done...nice to see a Crinum making an appearance!


 Cheers Ian, yeah I thought I would give the Crinum a go, I wanted to try one in the Trigon, but was not able to get a decent one at the time.... it will probably get to big for this scape though!


----------



## tim (7 Oct 2013)

Lovely scape and inhabitants Gary, especially the croaking gouramis


----------



## ale36 (7 Oct 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> DSC_1289 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1292 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
> 
> ...


 
Equipment PORN


----------



## Deano3 (7 Oct 2013)

amazing scape love the pics keem em coming, what maintenance do you do Gary water chance wipe glass with clock and stones and wood etc with brush and trim ?

Dean


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Oct 2013)

tim said:


> Lovely scape and inhabitants Gary, especially the croaking gouramis


Thanks Tim, they are lovely little fish, I definetely recommend them.


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Oct 2013)

Deano3 said:


> amazing scape love the pics keem em coming, what maintenance do you do Gary water chance wipe glass with clock and stones and wood etc with brush and trim ?
> 
> Dean


Cheers Dean, yes I'm hoping to get some better ones taken this week now that I've a bit more time to play about with my camera.  
My maintenance is nothing really special, I do a 50% water change once a week and as it's draining I use an old credit card to wave around the bottom to create a gentle current to dislodge any waste and hover it up, along with a glass clean... I check the plants are ok and remove anything that does not look so good. Only recently I used a hard bristle tooth brush on the rocks.... I think this will be a monthly task though, rather than weekly though. I tend to leave the wood alone as I prefer it to have a few bits of green on as I think it looks more natural and gives it the aged look.
Moss on the wood is tidied up every 2 weeks were it needs it, again siphoning up trimmings.  I normally clean my filter weekly the day before all the above happens, so when I do the tank clean the filter is all done and good to go - it's all a bit regimented and the mrs looks at me gone out sometimes, but it works and only takes me around 45 - 60 minutes.


----------



## Deano3 (7 Oct 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers Dean, yes I'm hoping to get some better ones taken this week now that I've a bit more time to play about with my camera.
> My maintenance is nothing really special, I do a 50% water change once a week and as it's draining I use an old credit card to wave around the bottom to create a gentle current to dislodge any waste and hover it up, along with a glass clean... I check the plants are ok and remove anything that does not look so good. Only recently I used a hard bristle tooth brush on the rocks.... I think this will be a monthly task though, rather than weekly though. I tend to leave the wood alone as I prefer it to have a few bits of green on as I think it looks more natural and gives it the aged look.
> Moss on the wood is tidied up every 2 weeks were it needs it, again siphoning up trimmings. I normally clean my filter weekly the day before all the above happens, so when I do the tank clean the filter is all done and good to go - it's all a bit regimented and the mrs looks at me gone out sometimes, but it works and only takes me around 45 - 60 minutes.


 
thanks for that gary very helpful, always curious about what everyone does as no one really mentions it, i think my next scape is going to be similar a island scape i really like them and urs in a beauty, looking forward to pics mate

Dean


----------



## Lauris (7 Oct 2013)

such a pedantic look 
love the scape. I'll keep quite better about y'r 
fancy things in cabinet. lol. lovely setup


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Oct 2013)

Lauris said:


> such a pedantic look
> love the scape. I'll keep quite better about y'r
> fancy things in cabinet. lol. lovely setup


Thanks Lauris.


----------



## virgojavier (8 Oct 2013)

Hiya
Could you point me where did you get these dosing bottles from? I am looking to buy few of them for my ferts.

Regards
Lukasz


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Oct 2013)

virgojavier said:


> Hiya
> Could you point me where did you get these dosing bottles from? I am looking to buy few of them for my ferts.
> 
> Regards
> Lukasz


Hi Lukasz, I bought them off eBay a while ago now, they came from HK and we're not expensive from what I remember - to be honest they are very similar to the 500ml ADA ones.


----------



## daizeUK (16 Oct 2013)

Really like the improvements you made, small tweaks but they make a huge difference and add to the natural feeling.  Good call to remove the mossy rocks at the front I think as they made it look a bit 'square'.
It's looking really beautiful!


----------



## alzak (20 Oct 2013)

Hi can you send me a link to ebay auction for this light bars ??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2013)

Hey Gary,
Interested to see how this tank is doing?

How are the Maxspect R420R's ( Always takes me ages to write that, as I have to remember what number resembles what letter  ) Performing?
Are you getting good healthy plant Growth? What Colour temperature are your lights? are they the 10k?

Cheers,
Nathaniel


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hey Gary,
> Interested to see how this tank is doing?
> 
> How are the Maxspect R420R's ( Always takes me ages to write that, as I have to remember what number resembles what letter  ) Performing?
> ...



Hi Nath, yes the light is great... the one I have is the 8000K model, which I've found is just right and plants are responding well so far, although I'm not running them at full power - I've a 7hr light period at 60% with a 2hr burst to 80% in the middle of the 7hrs.

The only thing I have noticed is a tiny lack of light spread over my tank, so I'm considering getting a light stand.... Although this still has to be finally approved by the gaffer! (The mrs)


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Oct 2013)

alzak said:


> Hi can you send me a link to ebay auction for this light bars ??


Hi, yes I will have a look through my emails and send over the link


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

These lights are freaking awesome.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> These lights are freaking awesome.


Good to hear you are enjoying it  I messed about with the manual mode to the colour rendition I liked then added it to my programme - when you have tweaked and used it for a few days I'd be interested to see what your percentage values are on Chanel A & B.

I won't tell you what I opted for on mine as it will be good to see if you chose somewhere near the same


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Good to hear you are enjoying it  I messed about with the manual mode to the colour rendition I liked then added it to my programme - when you have tweaked and used it for a few days I'd be interested to see what your percentage values are on Chanel A & B.
> 
> I won't tell you what I opted for on mine as it will be good to see if you chose somewhere near the same



It's really good. Surprisingly good for the money I paid. They're a steal at £400. What a range in spectrum too, really does go from a rich red to almost sea blue colour.

Btw, I'm sorry but mine are going on the ceiling  they are sooooo slimline! 

Glad I got some raybans too...


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Nov 2013)

An update on this - well not really an update as I will be taking this scape down this weekend to make way for the next one 

I knew this scape would not be a long lasting one, for me it was more about learning about the new tank and kit I had got and the change over from my old Juwel Trigon. Mainly getting used to the LED lights and different flow etc.

I have managed to get my hands on some fantastic pieces of Manzanita wood this week (i think the good lord was looking down on me) also I have decided to suspend my light system from a rail I have had fabricated and finally swap from my G6 filter to an Eheim with built in heater.  While the tank is stripped down I also plan a few modifications on the cabinet, mainly for pipe work and so on.

Looking forward to getting cracking on it


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Nov 2013)

Look forward to it mate!


----------



## Deano3 (7 Nov 2013)

cannot believe its coming down this has to be one of my favourite scapes on here at the minute really love the beautiful island layout scape but really looking forward to your next scape mate 

Thanks Dean


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2013)

Shame in one sense mate but great in another as it means another cracking (hate saying that he he) scape youll be throwing up. 

Look forward to what you have in store buddy

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Nov 2013)

Deano3 said:


> cannot believe its coming down this has to be one of my favourite scapes on here at the minute really love the beautiful island layout scape but really looking forward to your next scape mate
> 
> Thanks Dean


 

Cheers Dean, really nice to hear



Alastair said:


> Shame in one sense mate but great in another as it means another cracking (hate saying that he he) scape youll be throwing up.
> 
> Look forward to what you have in store buddy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


 
Thanks mate  I just hope I can pull a good scape off - I have a dozen ideas floating around my head... well have done for the last few weeks


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Nov 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Look forward to it mate!



Cheers Ian, some new CO2 glassware arrived today in the post and the mrs now seems to think I have a major problem! She seems to think I'm very odd in the fact that she has never seen someone so excited about a piece of glass


----------



## tim (7 Nov 2013)

Looking forward to the next one Gary, you going to treat us to any final pics before you take it down ?


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Nov 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers Ian, some new CO2 glassware arrived today in the post and the mrs now seems to think I have a major problem! She seems to think I'm very odd in the fact that she has never seen someone so excited about a piece of glass



I had the same the other day when my new drop checker arrived from apfuk and I agent to cycle to the post office. Mrs couldn't understand why I couldn't wait until after the weekend 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Nov 2013)

tim said:


> Looking forward to the next one Gary, you going to treat us to any final pics before you take it down ?


Thanks Tim, I did take a few yes so will get them up 



aliclarke86 said:


> I had the same the other day when my new drop checker arrived from apfuk and I agent to cycle to the post office. Mrs couldn't understand why I couldn't wait until after the weekend
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



I know how you feel mate, they just don't get it do they!? Mind you if it was a designer bag or shoes they would the same I'm sure


----------



## Ady34 (13 Nov 2013)

Look forward to some pics Gary......and then the next scape too


----------



## Mark Green (14 Nov 2013)

Loved this scape, shame its coming down after only 3 months. So whats the plan for your next scape?
Is your next scape going to entered into the iaplc 2014 .....


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Nov 2013)

Thanks Mark - I have the new one set-up (only hard-scape) plants arriving on Friday so will plant up Saturday. My next scape has lots of Manzanita and will have a carpet... I don't want to give to much away yet as that's for the next journal.

It depends how it goes really for IAPLC 2014 - I might sneak another one in for that.  I feel I have lots of scapes I'd like to try.... but only one tank. I'm trying to get a happy medium on a tank that runs easy-ish but looks stunning.


----------



## Deano3 (14 Nov 2013)

looking forward to it gary


----------



## darren636 (14 Nov 2013)

Its a shame to dismantle such an enjoyable scape, but here's to the next!


----------

